# MAINE NARROW GAUGE RAILROAD



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A few weeks ago, I went on a cruise with some other TCA members and friends. One if the highlights for me was a visit to the Maine Narrow Gauge Railroad in Portland, Maine. It was nice to see so much equipment being preserved and restored. There were no engines operating when we visited, but we got a nice tour of the yard and engine house. Here are a few photos. It was interesting to see that some of the track was laid over standard gauge ties (they moved one of the the rails 2 feet 8 ½ inches for their 2-foot gauge equipment). It was also interesting to see a car lift being used for the small locomotives…a bit of Yankee Ingenuity.
https://www.mainenarrowgauge.org/


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

The old Sandy River and Rangeley Lakes? Curious looking operation.

Tom


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

Another neat Narrow Guage is in Alna, Maine


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Very cool! That old snow plow surely has seen better days! 😁


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

NC_P.FOWLER said:


> Another neat Narrow Guage is in Alna, Maine


Another neat narrow guage covers most of Switzerland.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Look up the book _The Maine Two-Footers_.


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Look up the book _The Maine Two-Footers_.


I see your from NC, was there any 2ft rr here?


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Not to my knowledge.


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

Stumpy said:


> Not to my knowledge.


More of a New England thing


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Kind of strange that this tread only got one reply when it was posted in 2017 and is getting several replies 4 years later. When I initially posted, I was thinking that it would interest one of the Maine Narrow Gauge officers that was a member here. But he didn’t reply and has since left the forum.


----------



## NC_P.FOWLER (Aug 31, 2021)

I bet, I just joined the forum. I always found the narrow guage stuff interesting and Maine seems to have a few of them back to life!


----------

